# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Тушеные капуста и картофель

## Aniruddha das

Тушеные капуста и картофель
Бондгобхи ялу сабджи


Если у вас нет необходимых для приготовления этого индийского блюда "сладких"специй, можно использовать вместо них те, которые более доступны: кориандр, семена укропа, фенхеля и тмина, а также острый стручковый перец. В этом случае сахар добавлять не следует.

600 г нашинкованной капусты
2 гвоздики (по желанию)
2 стручка кардамона
I ч. л. корицы
4 cт, л. топленого или растительного масла
6 средних картофелин, нарезанных кубиками
1/4 ч. л. молотого имбиря
1/2 ч. л. молотого красного острого перца
1 ч. л. куркумы
4 средней величины помидора, разрезанных на 8 долек каждый
3/4 стакана воды
1, 5 ч. л. соли
1/2 ч. л. сахара

Помойте капусту, нарежьте и оставьте подсыхать. Смелите гвоздику и кардамон в мелкий порошок и смешайте с корицей.

Нагрейте на среднем огне 3 столовые ложки топленого или подсолнечного масла в широкой низкой кастрюле или сковороде с высокими стенками. По-ложите картофель и жарьте, помешивая, пока картофель не подрумянится. Выньте картофель из кастрюли, положите в миску и отставьте в сторону.

Положите оставшееся масло (1 столовую ложку) в ту же кастрюлю, где жарился картофель, и, когда оно нагреется, бросьте в него имбирь, перец и куркуму. Через несколько секунд добавьте нашинкованную капусту и жарьте 5 мин, помешивая, чтобы капуста смешалась со специями и не подгорела. Добавьте нарезанные помидоры, обжаренный картофель, соль, сахар, воду и накройте крышкой. Тушите овощи на медленном огне, пока они не станут мягкими. Откройте крышку, всыпьте заранее подготовленные "сладкие" специи (корицу, кардамон и гвоздику) и осторожно перемешайте.

----------

